# Could Someone Help Me Out?



## inscrutable_horse (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I recently inherited an old Seiko 5 watch from my grandfather, via my father getting a new watch, and passing this one on to me. Whilst I've been told quite a few stories about it (such as him losing it in a ship's bilge when he was a captain), I don't know much else about it. From the serial number I guess it's from 1975, but that's about it, and since my grandfather passed away some time ago, I can't really ask him  Here's what I do know however:


It's heavier than all of mankind's sins combined, which makes it a bit of a strain to wear.

It's scratched all over, especially the front, but apart from that in remarkably good condition, considering gramps' active lifestyle.

It's one of those automatic, kinetic thingies. Pardon, but I don't really know the jargon ardon:


I've snapped a few pictures of the watch, and I've uploaded them here: http://inscrutablehorse.imgur.com/my_watch#qWkit - I won't embed the images, because they're *quite* large, and I doubt people want to load several megabytes. A short summary:


On the face it says: Seiko 5, DX, Automatic 23 Jewels.

On the back: SEIKO, Water Resistant, 519770, Japan J, Stainless Steel 6106-7720.

On the... strap, buckle, thing: SEIKO.


...and that's pretty much all I know about this watch. Could some gracious soul enlighten me about this watch? What model it is, where it was sold, going price at the time, or is it supposed to look like this? Anything at all would be greatly appreciated, so that it's not just "grandfather's watch" anymore 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

inscrutable_horse said:


> 6106-7720


That's the Seiko calibre / case model # and tells you really all you need to know. Try Google


----------



## jair1970 (Jun 6, 2011)

You've done all the hard yards yourself!

It's from Jan 75

The model number is 6106-7720

It's a DX

Just off to see if I can find it in one of the online catalogues...


----------



## jair1970 (Jun 6, 2011)

Can't see any of these in the catalogues but it's safe to say that the '5' brand is the cheaper end of Seikos range.

Not to say that it isn't a nice watch and you could probably do a bit of restoration yourself to get it back to former glories.

Crystal might be hard to find though, it looks 'non-regular'

Either way enjoy it for what it is, an heirloom with a great story.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jair1970 said:


> Crystal might be hard to find though, it looks 'non-regular'


James.

It's the first thing that comes up in that Google search result - Seiko p/n 300WA2GC0F.

It's a faceted crystal. They're out there - N.O.S. on eBay in the States, but not cheap ! :shocking:


----------



## inscrutable_horse (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the swift replies, everyone!

I'm not particularly interested in having it restored, since it's just as much a conversation piece, as it is a chronograph. I doubt many people would believe it spent about a year in the bilge, if the watch didn't have all the scratches it does  It being in the cheaper range, however, says quite a lot about the craftsmanship, considering it's still keeping accurate time!

As for the crystal, does that mean it's some after market item?


----------



## jair1970 (Jun 6, 2011)

says quite a lot about the craftsmanship, considering it's still keeping accurate time!

That tells you all you need to know about Seikos IMO

Paul's identified a New Old Stock crystal for you (he's good at that kind of thing! [using google... :naughty:] ) ie. not aftermarket.

If you're not interested in restoring, fair enough, but I can recommend getting another Seiko (or 2,3,4 etc) for general usage...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jair1970 said:


> Paul's ....(he's good at that kind of thing! [using google... :naughty:] )


Cheeky young whipper-snapper !







G'Nite all. :sleep1:


----------

